# What color is your Maltese?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I thought Maltese only come in white. What I did not know is how many different shades of white exist. All three of mine are different colors. Rose is a bright white, but her coat has a pearly appearance to it. It is very pretty..Lily is vanilla. She was very buff as a baby and has gotten lighter, but she is not what I would call truly white. Baby Eva is a very stark, even, what-I-would-call "bunny" white. Weird, huh?!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi is what I call "winter white" (remember that?) and when she is wet you can see streaks that have a pinkish cast. She had a lot of buff as a puppy.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Pearl is sooo white that people actually mention how white she is to me, even her groomer tells me she's stark white. When she gets wet in any way those parts turn quite yellow. I like to adorn her in black accessories:wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey still has his puppy coat so I'm not sure what he'll end up with, but I'd call him "winter white" also. Lady was the exact same color. 

When Bailey is freshly bathed, his hair looks like it has glitter in it. It's very sparkly!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

My Leo is white, but with still some Lemon on his ears  and a spot of lemon on his back. I would say Leo is pearl white? 

Mia is Curly white  is that a color 

And Ana is pure white.

You know, all of us, I think were taking about lemon ears, or buff ears. And I was saying when Leo was a pup, awwwwwwwwww I don't even know how to describe, the precious face with the extreme buff ears. But I had said they had faded. Which they did, but I just noticed today (I guess after our talk), that he still has lemon/buff there. Oh I do love it on him so much.

You have to see me typing and turning to look at each baby LOL. 

Actually, I really have no idea . Mia and Leo are closer in color, but Ana is pure white. (I just had to look around again, thankfully they are all laying right near me


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Zooey is "ice white." When she's clean anyway!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella is only 8 months old, so I don't know if this will change, but she is a milky, candelight white color. She has touches of lemon too. I love the hint of color....it adds to her many, many charms. ♥


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Dusty is brilliant white, and Jasper is a buff or vanilla.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Maisie's color changes during the month :HistericalSmiley:. When she comes back from the groomer she is very white and just gorgeous, then after going out she gradually turns to white, whitish cream, cream to dirty to right into the bath:HistericalSmiley:. Wish she could stay clean but she is a tomboy outside and loves to romp and play and get all messed up.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- I agree. There seems to be as many shades of Maltese white as there are paint colors of white. 

Tilly is the whitest of whites. I would say that Lacie is more of a vanilla white and Secret's coat is very white, but her pigment is soooooo dark on her skin that she sometimes appears to be a gray-white.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Elizabeth is a soft white. It is a beautiful color, but it isn't hard to look at. Isabelle, I'm not sure she counts because she isn't full blood, is a dirty color. She looks white with yellowish tips.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi has lemon ears and some pigment in is coat but in the light, it blends and he looks like a "linen" white with some more "vanilla" areas . It's not technical terminology, by any means


----------



## browneyedmiracle (Mar 7, 2012)

So interesting to read about all the different shades of white! Made me take a closer look at Dolce.
He's a creamy white right now, but he's going to the groomer tomorrow. He'll probably be "whiter" then. He does have lemon markings on his ears. I haven't seen another Maltese in person yet to be able to compare!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Daisy is bright white, like copy paper, and Max is linen white, like fancy resume paper.
Oh my goodness, I think spend too much time at the office...
Let me revise:

Daise is bright white, like vanilla ice cream, and Max is creamy white, like French vanilla ice cream. Much better.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammie is just a tad off white. I can see now it is a little off.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel is ice white & Lisel is more vanilla white.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When I had more than one malt at I time, I could better compare the whites. Since I have the 2 Yorkies and 1 Malt, Laurel looks white white to me, but when wet she looks a little vanilla.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

My little Luna is winter white


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Kathleen said:


> Daisy is bright white, like copy paper, and Max is linen white, like fancy resume paper.
> Oh my goodness, I think spend too much time at the office...
> Let me revise:
> 
> Daise is bright white, like vanilla ice cream, and Max is creamy white, like French vanilla ice cream. Much better.


:HistericalSmiley:I love your paper analogies. My two are just like yours--Gracie is bright white and Ella is linen white with a few streaks of lemon.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Lexi is snow white after a bath and then within days she is not so snow white.....
Everyone has such beautiful fluffs tho each one melts my heart


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Zoey is "snowball white" & is very grateful the CT snow mostly stayed away this year & spring is now almost here.


----------



## Halobabe99 (Feb 24, 2012)

*brown & pink nose*

My Lucy age 4 mos., has always had a brownish nose with pink spots. She also has pink foot pads and quite a bit of pink coloring on her lips/mouth area.(noticible because that area naturally has shorter hair. Don't get me wrong---she is adorable, but I am just surprised as she has papers that say she is full Maltese. She stays outside at least a half hour a day, usually more. She is more creme colored than white. Her "brother" (no relation) is a maltipoo and is brilliant white with coal black markings. Lucy is more of a strawberry blonde! I can't figure out how to post pictures! It asks me for a http: site...but the photos are on my computer!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella is still a baby so i am not sure if she will change but I would call her winter white.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I didn't have Dewey when this thread was started, and there is a difference in his coat color and Laurel's. Laurel is snow white, like when the sun hits the snow and there is a glare! Dewey has a softer white, like whipped cream! Laurel's also has a sparkle , like some yarn that you buy for knitting or crochet.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I really don't know what colour of white to call Pipper, I just know that he is getting whiter and whiter all the time. When I first got him, he had the tan coloured ears but now they are pure white too.


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Funny you started a thread on this because I was just looking at the difference in Daisy & Cupcake's coats. Daisy's is very white. Cupcake's is off white, but in the center of her face its bright white. The difference in her face doesn't always show up in photos. But when it does, it makes the rest of her face almost look light tan. It's wierd. 
Their coats are very different in texture as well.


----------

